# Acer Aspire 6920 - Time Sensitive



## barrygreen (May 31, 2008)

I just bought a brand new Acer Aspire 6920-6621, uninstalled the Vista Home Premium and installed 32bit Vista Ultimate. For some reason, the 56K modem is no longer recognized. The drivers provided from the Acer website do nothing to solve the problem.

This issue is time sensitive, and ideally needs to be solved within the next week.

...and to avoid all those pesky 'why are you still using dial-up' questions - this computer was sent to someone in another country where they don't have access to anything but dial-up.

I would appreciate any help you could provide.

- B


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 31, 2008)

Try getting the Drivers from the Modem's Manufacture?


----------



## barrygreen (May 31, 2008)

Only problem is it's not listed in the technical specifications that came with the PC, and Acer's tech support is pretty much useless. Any idea on what the manufacturer would be, or where to find this information?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 31, 2008)

Start menu type Device Manager. and go to modems or network, i forgot and it should say?? hmm?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 31, 2008)

is the modem built into the motherboard? or on a separate pci card


----------



## barrygreen (May 31, 2008)

It's a notebook, so I assume it's built into the motherboard.


----------

